# Looking at this buck



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I think I'm going to get this little guy. What do you think? He's coming from the same breeder I got the girls from.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Not really my style, but he looks pretty nice. I'd be more interested in seeing what his dam's udder looks like and what his sire's dam's udder looks like. I'd also want to see any daughters he has.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Dam is a champion, sire's dam is a grand champion. I can't load their pictures from my phone. I will ask for pics of daughters. Thanks.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

One of his daughter's first freshener udders.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

How does her udder compare to your does udders?

It looks capacious and wide in the estchuchen. The teats look to be nice sized although I'd like to see them more central. Could also use more medial. Overall it looks like a nice udder.

Is like to see a longer rump on the buck himself but overall he looks well put together. He looks upstanding but they also have him scrunched down in the hind end. Will you have a chance to evaluate in person before purchase?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Not impressed by that udder. No division of halves, teats on the outside, looks small, and the photo doesn't show the height through the escutcheon. Any other daughters?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

There are other pics, its hard to load from my phone. He also has a grand champion buck son, and he's a *B. He's a nice boy, going to bring him home. I'm pretty happy with the lovely goats Sharon breeds at DesertNanny. I don't think I'll be disappointed.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

I knew who that was. Yukon Gold. We have 2 bucks from Sharon and a few does. We have his paternal brother and Tia Alexandria cross. We have a lot of DesertNanny lines. I live in Arizona though. Sharon is a devoted person to her goats. If the buck is what you like then be happy. His sister is at GryphonTor.com (Mythos Farm) Lemon Meringue.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Where in Arizona? I'm about 45 miles east of Tombstone.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

CrazyDogLady said:


> There are other pics, its hard to load from my phone. He also has a grand champion buck son, and he's a *B. He's a nice boy, going to bring him home. I'm pretty happy with the lovely goats Sharon breeds at DesertNanny. I don't think I'll be disappointed.


Well then I guess you don't really need our opinions on him if you've already made up your mind. Haha. Good luck with him! :thumb:


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

No, actually your comments had me doing more research on him. And now I have a method for properly assessing possible purchases. I appreciate your input, I'm new to all of this and tend to focus on how they look instead of his track record as a buck.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Sometimes you just fall in love with one as well


----------

